# SPN Seva - Please Donate!



## GD Kaur (Mar 1, 2008)

*Waheguru ji ka Khalsa, Waheguru ji ki Fateh!*

I've noticed that although there's a clear reminder that the monthly maintenance goals for this website are only $500...  we hardly get more than $50 on any given month.

If everyone who can regularly contribute to SPN would commit as little as $10 a month, we'd run far past our goal.   

Think about how often you visit SPN. What do you get here? Sangat, Knowledge, Camaraderie, New viewpoints...   isn't it worth a few dollars?  

This is seva, part of your dasvand (one tenth to be given to those in need). Think of this as a Cyber-Gurdwara of sorts. Are you one of those who walks into the Gurdwara and offers one dollar when you have a $20 in your pocket?  or do you give from your heart, knowing it's a good cause?

I know that personally, I've learned so much here, gained so much knowledge, heard so many different viewpoints that i may have never known before...   SPN enriches my day.  if you feel the same, i would encourage you to do your part.

And i want to give a HUGE thanks to Aman and all of the moderators who work so hard to keep SPN a clean, healthy, learning environment.

So what do you think? What do YOU get out of SPN? :welcome:


----------

